# Cory agassizi dying



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys, i got 2 of this lil guys 3 weeks ago at the VAHS auction and loved them so i bought 6 more couple of days after, well i have been loosing about one every week, i just found a dead on now.
I have checked the water and everything is good only ph was at 6 which shouldnt b a problem for this coryes, i dont now what to do, they seem healthy and eating but still dying. I am down to 5 of them and i hope i dont loose them......any advice?


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your corys. I'm new so no advice, but maybe this bump will get someone more experienced to chime in. Good luck! I love corys and am hoping your remaining ones are doing better.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually no more loses which i am happy about  The ph at 6 should b ok for them but i did increased it to 7 and havent have any problems so far


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

They would feel safer in larger numbers too so see if you can have at least 6


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

PSpades said:


> They would feel safer in larger numbers too so see if you can have at least 6


I had 8 before i started loosing them, now i have 5


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad that your corydoras are doing better. A group of 5 cories is still a playful group.


----------

